# Pipe Lighter



## skittles (Jul 11, 2009)

I was wanting to pick up a pipe lighter, and I was wondering if anybody had any suggestions for a nice lighter in the 20.00 to 50.00 price range.

I was looking at the zippo???


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

In that price range...I would highly recommend a Zippo. Purchase the new low odour fuel, too. And, make sure you get a Zippo made for pipes with the insert.


----------



## blackop555 (Aug 13, 2009)

Zippo all the way. All i ever see now is the new fluid so you need not worry buying the wrong one. Plus the best thing is if somethign ever happens to the lighter you can send it in and they will fix it for free. about 21 bucks will get you the basic black one with white pipe in the corner. thats what i use. and its nice because you put hte hole over the tobacco and you wont burn the rim of the bowl. plus it lasts so much longer then a butane lighter and like a box of matches.


----------



## DJO (Jun 26, 2009)

Another vote for Zippo! It's all I use now. Works great. I smoke outside most of the time, and the Zippo holds it's flame pretty well; even in a strong breeze.

I bought the silver one with the black pipe in the corner. Took it out of my pocket one day to discover the little black pipe logo had rubbed off. So my zippo is currently kind plain looking. But it still lights up!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

zippo all the way!


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

Xikar makes a pipe lighter called the pipeline or something. It functions exactly like an oldboy but for half the price


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I love my zippo, but it has one problem. It has a cool flame so its hard to get a good charring light. I usually use matches or a butane cheapo lighter to char, then use the zippo for the actual light/relights.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Here's the official Zippo site: Welcome to the official Zippo® online store
Just click on pipe lighters and you'll see the ones they have available. I believe the pipe insert will also fit in any conventional size Zippo case.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

zippo w/an IMCO for the charring light. i just use ronsonol fluid instead of the new (read : +$) zippo fluid, let it burn for a few seconds b4 lighting & ya won't taste a thing. big honkin bottle for $1 instead of the tiny zippo bottle for $4.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Spend a little more and get an *Old Boy*.
(you'll thank me later.)


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

I really have to back up the rec on the Old Boy. If you have to stay sub $50, then Zippo



Hermit said:


> Spend a little more and get an *Old Boy*.
> (you'll thank me later.)


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Hermit said:


> Spend a little more and get an *Old Boy*.
> (you'll thank me later.)


Old Boy... unless you smoke outside. I've found the Old Boy flame to work better and I don't have to be nearly as careful to keep from charring the bowl rim... the Old Boy produces a tighter, more directional flame (if that makes any sense). I smoke indoors almost exclusively so I don't have the problem of the wind blowing out the flame. For outdoor smoking, the Old Boy would largely be a waste of money.


----------



## hank_612 (Aug 23, 2008)

Vector maximus- I would post a link if I was allowed.

I have had one of these for a while and it always works. I prefer butane.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

I generally keep two lighters in my pocket. A small BIC and my Zippo. Once and a while I can taste a bit of the Zippo fluid, but not often. It is cheap and dependable. Easy to fill and ALWAYS works on the first light, unless it is out of fluid. I have tried fancier butanes (Not Old Boy) and found them to suck. In a pinch I use a match.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

hank_612 said:


> Vector maximus- I would post a link if I was allowed.
> 
> I have had one of these for a while and it always works. I prefer butane.


I purchased two of these. They lasted 3 months.


----------



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

I've got a Xikar pipeline and my buddy has a Corona Old Boy. They are both great lighters. Xikar was cheaper, but they both have lifetime warrenties. I have had to have the xikar worked on in the first 2 months I owned it, but its still a great lighter.... Not as great as the old boy though. I think Xikar makes better cigar stuff.....


----------



## blackop555 (Aug 13, 2009)

buy a zippo and an old boy. its an investment. Plus you never know you may loose one of the lighters.


----------



## rrb (Nov 23, 2008)

You should go with Zippo, but only if you're a buster for sucking nafta. I really don't enjoy the flavour of a gas station. But this is just me!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

wharfrathoss said:


> zippo w/an IMCO for the charring light. i just use ronsonol fluid instead of the new (read : +$) zippo fluid, let it burn for a few seconds b4 lighting & ya won't taste a thing. big honkin bottle for $1 instead of the tiny zippo bottle for $4.


You know, all these years I never even looked at the label on the bottle of the Zippo refill. I just grab it off the shelf at the store without looking (its in the same spot all these years).

I had just finished a black bottle, and was burning through the contents of a yellow one - when this thread joggled the brain cells. Looked at labels - black bottle was the Zippo stuff, yellow is Ronsonol. I couldn't tell the taste apart - in fact neither affected the taste in any way. Looked at price tags, and sunvabeech - he's right!


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

:thumb::thumb: *ZIPPO* :thumb::thumb:​
take it to the bank!


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> You know, all these years I never even looked at the label on the bottle of the Zippo refill. I just grab it off the shelf at the store without looking (its in the same spot all these years).
> 
> I had just finished a black bottle, and was burning through the contents of a yellow one - when this thread joggled the brain cells. Looked at labels - black bottle was the Zippo stuff, yellow is Ronsonol. I couldn't tell the taste apart - in fact neither affected the taste in any way. Looked at price tags, and sunvabeech - he's right!


Or, I just buy mine at the hardware store. In quantity.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

plexiprs said:


> :thumb::thumb: *ZIPPO* :thumb::thumb:​
> take it to the bank!


Why?
Ya can't smoke at the bank.


----------



## skittles (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, I went with the Zippo for now, I got it yesterday it's not to bad although it seems you have draw a little harder and longer to get the pipe going. I think I will get an Old Boy down the road, although the one thing that scares is the availability of the butane for it. Thanks to everyone for the information.


----------



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought a pipe lighter off Ebay, something called Zorr. Anybody ever heard of them, seems to work fine no problems.


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

There shouldnt be a difference in draw. Something else to consider.... you CAN take the insert out and put it in any other Zippo lighter case.


----------



## bubo2069 (Aug 1, 2009)

My main lighter is my Zippo that was gifted to me by my Girlfriend, but I use a cheapie refillable butane for the char light usually. I'll get an Old Boy one day as the one I'm set on is the Brass and Blasted Briar model for $160 :shocked:


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

I often just use a BIC lighter for my pipe. I like that the flame is more directional than a Zippo, and I can see the fuel level left. I use whatever is available at the time tho, a bic, zippo, matches, torch lighter, campfire, volcano, etc. Anything that will get that fire burning! :mad2:


----------



## Crazycoonass (Aug 25, 2009)

:shocked: CRIMMENY! Old boys are expensive! Think I'll stick with my bic. Btw I saw a posting on Ebay for a refillable butane insert for zippo type lighters, it had the hole for lighting pipes. Im contemplateing getting one.


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Sep 1, 2009)

I picked up a zippo pipe lighter today for $20. Not a bad piece. I'm going to send one of my other zippos to them to request a pipe insert. We'll see how long that takes!


----------



## FurryLint (Sep 19, 2009)

I just got a Zippo too and like it quite a bit. The flame is kind of big and can fly all over the place sometimes, but overall it works well and no noticeable taste. I use matches a lot too. I have a feeling I'm going to settle on a general combo of matches, zippo, and then shell out for an old boy when I can.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

FurryLint said:


> I just got a Zippo too and like it quite a bit. The flame is kind of big and can fly all over the place sometimes, but overall it works well and no noticeable taste. I use matches a lot too. I have a feeling I'm going to settle on a general combo of matches, zippo, and then shell out for an old boy when I can.


You can adjust the height of the zippo flame. If so equipped, pop off the chimney cap - use a tweezer or thin plier, gently push the wick back down a wee bit. Be sure flame is extinguished first (duh). This will reduce the flame, reverse to increase the flame if needed. Or, you can snip off the top of the wick to shorten it, but I don't like to waste a good wick.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

yep I vote for the zippo pipe lighter but sometimes you can fins deals on the IM Corona lighter on ebay or some cigar shops that would be better than the zippo but normally costs 80+ bucks


----------



## jcats (Jul 29, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> Old Boy... unless you smoke outside. I've found the Old Boy flame to work better and I don't have to be nearly as careful to keep from charring the bowl rim... the Old Boy produces a tighter, more directional flame (if that makes any sense). I smoke indoors almost exclusively so I don't have the problem of the wind blowing out the flame. For outdoor smoking, the Old Boy would largely be a waste of money.


ditto


----------



## blackcalx (Sep 13, 2009)

Another vote for the Zippo pipe lighter. I've been using mine for over a year now, and other than the frequent refills I don't have a single complaint. When I'm smoking on my lunch break I tend to use a standard BIC lighter, but would take the Zippo if it weren't for the possibility of running out of fuel halfway through.


----------



## Crazycoonass (Aug 25, 2009)

I plan on getting a pipe lighter zippo in the near future, trying to see if I can get just the insert since I have like 3 zippos already, btw I bought an Old Boy ripoff on Ebay its called a Nibo, it looks just like an Old Boy except its crap, the flame setting doesnt work right, its different every time u light it and it seems to run out of fuel very quickly, I thought it was a good deal at 17$ since it had the built in pipe nail, but pass on it, its total crap.


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Sep 1, 2009)

Send your Zippos to Zippo and ask for the pipe inserts. They'll replace your insert with a pipe insert and send the lighter back. Oh, and word is, they'll send you the original insert, too!


I just used my Zippo pipe lighter outside with a half full bowl. It lights quite easily and resists wind very well. I'd recommend the Zippo. Not very expensive. VERY durable and useful.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I dunno; I just can't wrap my head around the idea of using a zippo for pipes. I had a zippo back in my days in the Navy, and it was great for cigarettes, but I remember the flame as being all over the place, rather than directional like a Bic. And as nice as the theory is about smoking the bowl all the way down with no relights, that doesn't always happen for me, and I can't imagine using a zippo for a relight way down in the bowl. On the other hand, I've never tried a Zippo on a pipe, so I may just be...ah...blowing smoke.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

MarkC said:


> I dunno; I just can't wrap my head around the idea of using a zippo for pipes. I had a zippo back in my days in the Navy, and it was great for cigarettes, but I remember the flame as being all over the place, rather than directional like a Bic. And as nice as the theory is about smoking the bowl all the way down with no relights, that doesn't always happen for me, and I can't imagine using a zippo for a relight way down in the bowl. On the other hand, I've never tried a Zippo on a pipe, so I may just be...ah...blowing smoke.


With a pipe, you "draw" the flame into the chamber - you shouldn't blast it with a blowtorch. The flame should ignite the TOPMOST layer (ergo, charring light) and NOT ignite the entire top 1/3 in one shot. Some butane lighters, while offering the angle to point inside the bowl, will result in overheating and tongue nibble as a result of getting pointed inward too deep within the baccy.

Zippos provide a very cool flame, yes oxymoronic as that term is, a light from a zippo will not overheat the baccy or the pipe chamber. This does make it harder to get the initial light since the flame is too "cool" to char the top layer. Rapid puffing to draw the zippo flame down to char could end up negating this cool-flame advantage by overheating. Personally, I prefer matches or a butane (regular) lighter to char and even the initial light. Relights I like the zippo. But the new zippos run out of fuel too damn fast, so I end up using the butane most of the time.

As for the zippo flame jumping around, it really doesn't matter - since the flame follows the draw and that always comes into the bowl. Its windproof and rain proof, and pretty much everything proof. Just needs a larger reservoir or at least a low fuel warning (beep beep beep) :crazy:


----------

